# cyp farreri and cyp shanxiense



## Dido (May 20, 2011)

Hy 

here 2 of my most favorite plants

Cypripedium Shanxiense








Cypripedium Farreri








Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 20, 2011)

Nice to see a true farreri in cultivation. How long have you grown them?


----------



## Heather (May 20, 2011)

Wow, those are fantastic!


----------



## SlipperFan (May 20, 2011)

Tiny and so cute.


----------



## Shiva (May 20, 2011)

Very pretty.


----------



## Dido (May 21, 2011)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Nice to see a true farreri in cultivation. How long have you grown them?



Its a first time bloomer, and it showed up with 2 spikes. 
its in my garden for 3 years now, and when I baught it it was 3 years old. 

The roots are longer than my Fasciolatum ones. But much more thinner. 
It grows with a lot of sun, like reginae and some Hybrids. 

But till now I ever told I dont have one, because the last ones I had from seedlings or I baught mature, turned all out to be something else. 

Have a second one comming it will need a few days more, it will be a little big bigger, this one is only 10 cm high with the flower. 

The second one was a compensation of the photo I should last year, where I baught a plant for a lot of money and turend out to be a franchetii, 
but the roots are still not nice and so I dont know where the seller have it from. have 3 more seedlings in soil, with 3 years now, waiting if they are true. 

When the second one is blooming will pollinate them. 

Used the pollen of this one for Henryii and for a pubescens. 

Did you see the new hybrid of Frosch Schoko????
It looks really great.


----------



## Hakone (May 21, 2011)

Dear Dido,

Congratulations, very nice farreri :clap:


----------



## W. Beetus (May 21, 2011)

Beautiful, little blooms!


----------



## biothanasis (May 22, 2011)

Very beautiful both!!!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 22, 2011)

Dido said:


> Did you see the new hybrid of Frosch Schoko????
> It looks really great.



Hey Dido, yes, I did see that. That is the remake of the wild occurring hybrid between C. shanxiense and C. calceolus - cute and hopefully a bit easier to grow than the parents. It is odd to me that RHS allows folks to register a wild occurring plant under a hybrid name like that though. I wonder what their reasoning is, all it does is cause more confusion IMO :crazy:


----------



## NYEric (May 23, 2011)

Very attractive.


----------



## Kevin (May 23, 2011)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Hey Dido, yes, I did see that. That is the remake of the wild occurring hybrid between C. shanxiense and C. calceolus - cute and hopefully a bit easier to grow than the parents. It is odd to me that RHS allows folks to register a wild occurring plant under a hybrid name like that though. I wonder what their reasoning is, all it does is cause more confusion IMO :crazy:



I think it depends on which came first - the man-made hybrid or the natural hybrid. If I understand this right, if the man-made hybrid is made before that same hybrid is found growing naturally, then both names are valid. If the natural hybrid is found first, then only the natural hybrid name stands - which is what, by the way?


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 23, 2011)

Kevin said:


> I think it depends on which came first - the man-made hybrid or the natural hybrid. If I understand this right, if the man-made hybrid is made before that same hybrid is found growing naturally, then both names are valid. If the natural hybrid is found first, then only the natural hybrid name stands - which is what, by the way?



OK, that would make sense. As far as I know the natural hybrid between calceolus and shanxiense was never named or published. What is funny is that while wild specimens of this hybrid have been circulating around for some years now, Schoko wasn't registered until this year.


----------



## SlipperKing (May 28, 2011)

Man, that one is tiny. Never really seen many cyps in real life..didn't know!


----------



## Dido (Jun 1, 2011)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> OK, that would make sense. As far as I know the natural hybrid between calceolus and shanxiense was never named or published. What is funny is that while wild specimens of this hybrid have been circulating around for some years now, Schoko wasn't registered until this year.



Hy tom, 
if I know it right it was published. 

Cypripedium X microsaccos Kraenzl.,J Russe Bot.: 54. 1913
Cypripedium calceolus X Cypripedium shanxiense. 

Origin Russia, Region Primorje at the River Tirma . 

But the describtion was really different. 

Near Vladivostok Mr L.Averyanov made pictures of a plant which looked like the discription of this Kind in Juni 2004. 

But the dicribtion and the photos I have seen more on the calceolus side, with a really big oppende pouch like the photos of C herae I have seen. 

Seen anothe rphoto years ago from a friend, there this cross looked with dark petals nera this schoko, but with a more red pouch, could be althought the X caherinae. 

In literatur they tell that it is really common in riussia and a lot of morehybrids you can found than pure shanxiense. 

Holger perner offered seedlings I have seen of shanxiense X calceolus, so let wait what comes out. 
Crossed it with reginae alba and with pubescens, and both capsules looking like they grow. :evil:


----------



## Clark (Jun 1, 2011)

Sweet.


----------



## Dido (Jun 5, 2011)

Here another Cyp Farreri

this was a replacement of a wrong delivered plant last year. 
The best I ever had, beside the roots. 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 5, 2011)

Dido said:


> Hy tom,
> if I know it right it was published.
> 
> Cypripedium X microsaccos Kraenzl.,J Russe Bot.: 54. 1913
> ...



Thanks for setting me right on that, I forgot about that description. Given the intense crossing going on in northern China and adjacent Russia, I wouldn't be surprised that many mixed forms exist between calceolus, macranthos, and shanxiense.

LOVELY farreri BTW Dido! What a cool little species.


----------

